# Haven't posted any calls in a while (pic heavy)



## haddenhailers (Apr 10, 2015)

_Sorry I haven't posted any calls in a while guys. Been swamped and finally getting my head above water. Here's a few wild ones I've done over the last few months!

Andrew



 

 

 

 

 _

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 10, 2015)

Those are some nice looking calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 10, 2015)

A+++= Absolutely Awesome Andrew

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2015)

Saweeeeet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful bunch of calls Andrew

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 10, 2015)

VERY nice work and wood!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 10, 2015)

As always look killer. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 10, 2015)

I appreciate it a ton guys! Most of y'all have probably already seen these on Facebook lol

Andrew


----------



## TimR (Apr 10, 2015)

Very cool. These look top shelf Andrew!! I'm sure they sound great as well. You have some serious attention to detail!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks Tim! I have OCD


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 10, 2015)

I dont make or own calls, but i know top notch work when i see it. Outstanding in every way! That is some high quality craftsmanship

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks Barry! I love how even though most aren't in to calls, many can still see the art in what I do. Much the same way I can see art in all woodworking! Still don't understand why somebody needs a 2 foot bowl when that could have a hand full of duck calls lol

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 10, 2015)

Truly amazing call Andrew. You not only have an eye for detail you have an eye for wood too. Those are all choice pieces of timber and great combos. No surprise you stay busy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 11, 2015)

Good to see your work again Andrew. Those are very "artsome" as well as awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 12, 2015)

Andrew this batch of calls are flat out CLASSY!!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it!

Andrew


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 13, 2015)

All I can say is wow. Beautiful calls Andrew. The red/black in the first photo is my favorite! I use your ca finish method on all my pens- your video set me straight. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 14, 2015)

JR Parks said:


> All I can say is wow. Beautiful calls Andrew. The red/black in the first photo is my favorite! I use your ca finish method on all my pens- your video set me straight. Jim


Jim sure glad the video helped! And thanks for the kind words sir.

Andrew


----------

